
European Parliament votes to grant Snowden protection from US - virtuabhi
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/29/snowden_amnesty_europe_parliament/?mt=1446141664945
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10471172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10471172)

